# Cigar shops



## Darkavenger (Apr 17, 2011)

Any recommended cigar shops on the MA, RI border?


----------



## joay11 (May 20, 2011)

Darkavenger said:


> Any recommended cigar shops on the MA, RI border?


Mr.Cigar in north providence, not the greatest selection but moderate prices.


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Old Firehouse Smoke Shop 
116 Rock Street
Fall River,Ma. 02720

Here is there phone#508-678-2185 this place is the place i go .:director:


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

This is not a recommendation as I haven't got around to checkin it out yet, but there is one in Norton, MA:

Cigar Selections - The Cigarman's Shop


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Bunker said:


> This is not a recommendation as I haven't got around to checkin it out yet, but there is one in Norton, MA:
> 
> Cigar Selections - The Cigarman's Shop


I don't know Rick, maybe they have some gems there but when......

.....Acid gets more of the front page than Fuente or........
.....they Advertise La Gloria Cubana Havana Exclusivo Reino Unido or.....
.....Montecristo Habana Edicion Limitada 2003

.....it doesn't seem like the smartest thing to do.


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

Mr J's Havana Shop
90 W Warwick Ave 
West Warwick, RI 02893

Its pretty close to MA, but definitely worth the trip. There are a few others here that can back up my recommendation.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

GregSS said:


> Mr J's Havana Shop
> 90 W Warwick Ave
> West Warwick, RI 02893
> 
> Its pretty close to MA, but definitely worth the trip. There are a few others here that can back up my recommendation.


this


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> I don't know Rick, maybe they have some gems there but when......
> 
> .....Acid gets more of the front page than Fuente or........
> .....they Advertise La Gloria Cubana Havana Exclusivo Reino Unido or.....
> ...


That may be part of the reason I haven't made it a point to go there. :twitch:

But, who knows they could have a box of VSG's hidden that all their Acid smoking customers keep ignoring.


----------



## RockDevil (Jun 23, 2010)

Boston Rog said:


> Old Firehouse Smoke Shop
> 116 Rock Street
> Fall River,Ma. 02720
> 
> Here is there phone#508-678-2185 this place is the place i go .:director:


Seconded. Solid selection, good prices, and the owner is a good guy. 
I've been in there several times and always friendly service.


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

RockDevil said:


> Seconded. Solid selection, good prices, and the owner is a good guy.
> I've been in there several times and always friendly service.


 If you buy singles every five cigars you get 1 free.Also when you buy a box of cigars the 7th box is free plus 20% off boxes.


----------



## Darkavenger (Apr 17, 2011)

Def. will hit up the shop in West Warrick this summer. I'm on the border of RI so it's only about a 40 minute drive


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

I second Mr J's and Old Firehouse. Great owners, selection, and prices at both shops.


----------



## Darkavenger (Apr 17, 2011)

Going to some place in Framingham Friday with one of my friends. He's looking for hookah products so hopefully the place has a nice cigar selection as well. I still need to make it to warrick.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Darkavenger said:


> Going to some place in Framingham Friday with one of my friends. He's looking for hookah products so hopefully the place has a nice cigar selection as well. I still need to make it to warrick.


Watch City?

Watch City Cigar Company -


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Watch City is impressive. They have a great selection of pipe and cigar tobacco.


----------



## Darkavenger (Apr 17, 2011)

Ahh yes I believe that watch city is correct. I'm glad they have a good cigar selection


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

I stopped by another gem this passed weekend:

Old Firehouse Smoke Shop Cigars Quality Pipe Tobacco Smokers Accessories Humidors Pouches

The owner had an impressive selection of high quality cigars. After speaking with him, I could tell that he was an avid smoker. Highly recommeded


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

Darkavenger said:


> Ahh yes I believe that watch city is correct. I'm glad they have a good cigar selection


Hello from a member closeby to you! How was watch city? My girlfriend works out that way and I have been meaning to check it out.


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

GregSS said:


> I stopped by another gem this passed weekend:
> 
> Old Firehouse Smoke Shop Cigars Quality Pipe Tobacco Smokers Accessories Humidors Pouches
> 
> The owner had an impressive selection of high quality cigars. After speaking with him, I could tell that he was an avid smoker. Highly recommeded


Nice place I go there once a week .


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

GregSS said:


> I stopped by another gem this passed weekend:
> 
> Old Firehouse Smoke Shop Cigars Quality Pipe Tobacco Smokers Accessories Humidors Pouches
> 
> The owner had an impressive selection of high quality cigars. After speaking with him, I could tell that he was an avid smoker. Highly recommeded


His selection will be even better when his Rodrigo Boutique blend order arrives in a week or 2


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

As long as you don't go to Puff the magic in hyannis, you'll be all set.
I got my first cigar there, an acid 1400CC, i knew none the wiser.. they charged me $14 and were complete a-holes about the whole thing. I asked him what a good first cigar was and he said "a lot of people like you like acids" direct quote. which at the time, i was like "uh ok" thinking he meant new people, but i get now he meant "annoying teenagers" and his tone when saying "$14" was more of a "hahaha its $14 you retard" than a "this is a $14 cigar, sir!"
This was over a year ago, and its possible different people work there or the guy there that day was in a horrible mood, but that was my experience..


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

Zogg said:


> As long as you don't go to Puff the magic in hyannis, you'll be all set.
> I got my first cigar there, an acid 1400CC, i knew none the wiser.. they charged me $14 and were complete a-holes about the whole thing. I asked him what a good first cigar was and he said "a lot of people like you like acids" direct quote. which at the time, i was like "uh ok" thinking he meant new people, but i get now he meant "annoying teenagers" and his tone when saying "$14" was more of a "hahaha its $14 you retard" than a "this is a $14 cigar, sir!"
> This was over a year ago, and its possible different people work there or the guy there that day was in a horrible mood, but that was my experience..


I stopped by there too. He didn't have anything outstanding, but it was a nice place.

I picked up a VSG for around $10-12 which is about right


----------



## mrwizard65 (Oct 15, 2011)

Boston Rog said:


> Old Firehouse Smoke Shop
> 116 Rock Street
> Fall River,Ma. 02720
> 
> Here is there phone#508-678-2185 this place is the place i go .:director:


I just stopped in here for the first time last week. Great looking place with a fantastic selection and nice prices. Owner is genuinely excited about cigars. This may be my new B&M of choice.


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

mrwizard65 said:


> I just stopped in here for the first time last week. Great looking place with a fantastic selection and nice prices. Owner is genuinely excited about cigars. This may be my new B&M of choice.


Glad you liked it ,he has good stuff.


----------



## The Bear (Feb 8, 2010)

Habanos on rt 1a in Pawtucket
Randy's Cigar locker on rt 1a in S. Attleboro
Cigar Masters in Providence at the Westin Hotel
Or if you willing to go north, 2 Guys in NH


----------

